# New HauntedPortrait



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome Cyrus, the newest member of the HauntedPortraits Collection. Cyrus is unique in the fact that he actually turns his head as he morphs into a Cyclops. Hats off to everyone for making this an outstanding season. To see the entire collection visit http://www.hauntedportraits.com


----------

